# Couple more from NYC......



## PNA (Jul 14, 2008)

Coney Island........who could pass up one of these???!!!!












Turning on the lights.....


----------



## Puscas (Jul 14, 2008)

Loooovvve the one from Coney Island. :thumbup::thumbup:


When were these taken? 





pascal


----------



## ernie (Jul 15, 2008)

first one is very nice, has this "old" feel to it because of the slight red color tint.


----------



## PNA (Jul 15, 2008)

Puscas said:


> Loooovvve the one from Coney Island. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> When were these taken?
> ...


 

Thanks.....Early 70's.

Coming from Brooklyn, do you remember the "steeplechase" in Coney Island? (Ask your grandparents.)




ernie....Thanks.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 15, 2008)

man i'm hungry now -nice shot


----------



## PNA (Jul 15, 2008)

mmcduffie1 said:


> man i'm hungry now -nice shot


 

I'm in Valdosta.......


----------



## Puscas (Jul 15, 2008)

PNA said:


> Thanks.....Early 70's.
> 
> Coming from Brooklyn, do you remember the "steeplechase" in Coney Island? (Ask your grandparents.)
> 
> ...



I'm not from Brooklyn. But a big Coney Island fan, and I've seen pictures of the steeplechase. Would have loved to see that in person. 
Again, great pic.





pascal


----------



## PNA (Jul 15, 2008)

Picas said:


> I'm not from Brooklyn. But a big Conney Island fan, and I've seen pictures of the steeplechase. Would have loved to see that in person.
> Again, great pic.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.....

As I remember you purchased a one time daily ticket shaped and colored with a clown's face and with small punch-out circles around it which were punched for the many different rides the steeplechase offered.
It was an all day excursion to be there. And of course there was the parichute jump, the cyclone rollercoster and the ferris wheel.....The beach and the girls were also an attreaction!!!:lmao:


----------



## Puscas (Jul 15, 2008)

PNA said:


> The beach and the girls were also an attreaction!!!:lmao:




I can tell you, from spending the whole Saturday there, that hasn't changed....





pascal


----------



## PNA (Jul 15, 2008)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## J7CK (Jul 15, 2008)

@PNA - that's a serious hogdog business (!)


----------



## PNA (Jul 15, 2008)

J7CK said:


> @PNA - that's a serious hogdog business (!)


 

Ever try one????:thumbup:


----------



## J7CK (Jul 15, 2008)

..not from coney island in the 70's =]

but i had an F3. that's a quality tool.


----------



## PNA (Jul 15, 2008)

J7CK said:


> ..not from coney island in the 70's =]
> 
> but i had an F3. that's a quality tool.


 

In the US.....Nathan's can be purchased at Publix, Wal-Mart and Winne Dixie. Enjoy!

F3 w/motor.........yep, quality.


----------



## ernie (Jul 16, 2008)

early 70's? no wonder it has that old feel to it 
so that makes you ... how old?


----------



## PNA (Jul 16, 2008)

ernie said:


> early 70's? no wonder it has that old feel to it
> so that makes you ... how old?


 
Prehaps the oldest member here......sixty-nine.:thumbup:


----------



## rob91 (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the first one.


----------

